# Copper x Royal Blue HMPK (Mint Dragon F1)



## KadenJames

*Male:
*Royal blue HMPK










*Female:
*Copper HMPK









*Genetics:
*
Copper is another way of saying homozygous metallic steel blue. "blbl" represents the steel blue, and "++" represents the homozygous metallic alleles. 
_Copper = blbl ++ _

Royal blue is the result of crossing a turquoise (BlBl) with a steel blue (blbl). Royal blue is non-metallic, which is represented by "nm nm"
_Royal blue = Blbl nmnm_

So, crossing copper with royal blue will result in:








50% Heterozygous metallic royal blue (Blbl +nm)
50% Heterozygous metallic steel blue (blbl +nm)

(Examples of the offspring
*Blbl +nm:
(Metallic royal blue)
*









*blbl +nm:
(Metallic steel blue)
*










*Goal:*
From this line, I expect many metallic steel/royal offspring. The male has a wonderfully broad dorsal, with a strong D-shaped caudal and nice, thick body. The female has a great topline, D-shaped caudal, broad dorsal and parallel anal fin. I hope to fix the red wash on the male, and smooth out the edges on the female. This spawn will be the foundation of the "Mint Dragon" line, metallic blues with a black base and bold iridescent branching. 



The two are currently conditioning, and I plan to introduce them tomorrow evening. I'll be posting pictures along the way, so stay tuned. :-D​


----------



## Tyler

Good luck and magnificent fish.


----------



## VictorP

This is awesome! Can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## marktrc

First date! So exciting


----------



## KadenJames

After introducing the pair, the male immediately began constructing. 










It only took around 3 hours for the two to begin embracing, with minimal damage to the female.










They embraced for around 5 hours, and I was able to easily remove the female and leave the male to his nicely full nest.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Some of those bubbles are huge! Is that all the fry you have left? Or is there more? It's great that the female is doing OK. Her form and finnage is simply beautiful. So is the male. 
*subscribed*


----------



## KadenJames

Well, they look big because it's a pretty close-up picture. Who knew my phone was capable? Heehee. The rest of the eggs are spread out under the IAL. This is just the corner that stuck out.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

That's good. The embrace part always creeps me out. The female's eyes are popping out. Well, I hope you don't have much fry with deformities.


----------



## CandiceMM

I'm so excited to see your future posts, I love HMPK they are my favorite!


----------



## TheCheese909

Good luck! They are both totally beautiful!


----------



## KadenJames

Thank you everyone.


----------



## KadenJames

Tried to get a good shot of the fry in the eggs, they should be hatching in a couple more days.


----------



## VictorP

Awesome picture lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool pics!


----------



## GawfFish

I love this post. The fry should be beautiful and I loved your first post.  Yay learning.


----------



## KadenJames

The fry have hatched, and are trying to get the hang of swimming. Dad is doing a great job catching any that fall. At this rate, I'll be removing him tomorrow night and giving the fry several days to feed on the infusoria in their tub. (the tank has 3 Indian almond leaves, some java fern and anacharis.)

I love this picture, you can see a bunch of beedy little eyes peering up. :-D


----------



## TheCheese909

Too cute! I was trying really hard not to post another comment asking for more pictures lol.


----------



## KadenJames

Heehee. Once they are a bit older I'll post more pictures and videos. The male built the nest exposed instead of under the leaf, so opening the lid causes some bubbles to pop. I swear I can hear him cursing at me every time I peek in. LOL


----------



## GawfFish

Eee, babies!!! <3


----------



## Joelouisvachon

Beautiful parents, with any luck the fry will follow suit.

A little question, where did you learn genetics for betta fish?


----------



## KadenJames

We've got freeswimmers today. =) Removed the male, and he was NOT happy about it!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

They're so CUTEEE.... :3 How many do you think you have? And did you take this with your phone, it's a pretty good picture! xD


----------



## KadenJames

It's difficult to count as they love to dart back under the big IAL, and the walls of the tub are difficult to see through. Let me see if I can make an estimate.


Yes, I have the EVO 3D. It does alright for a phone, I suppose. lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

There seems to be a lot of babies. Pretty good for a phone... I don't think I could do better. ^^"


----------



## KadenJames

Erf, sometimes I peek in and there's only a few staring up at me. Other times it seems they are all in one corner. My guess would be on the high side of 100. Most likely more. xD


































3 day old pectoral fins 
  
Never gets old.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

xD The joys of a spawn...  Tons of babies.


----------



## KadenJames

Oh, yes.


----------



## TheCheese909

SQUEEE!! <3

Gotta love their all eye bodies lol.


----------



## tpocicat

That's what mine look like right now. You take fantastic pictures. I wouldn't even try because my camera won't focus on them.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Aww they are super cute!


----------



## Badjer

Great pictures! The parents are simply gorgeous.


----------



## KadenJames

:-(
Unfortunately everyone, I had to terminate this spawn. I'm going through several massive changes in my life (like possibly losing my apartment next month, and the very recent end of my long term relationship.) I just can't give these guys the attention they need right now. I may also end up selling my fish & equipment in order to pay for bills.

Such a disappointment. I had such high hopes for this spawn.


----------



## MollyJean

I'm so sorry to hear that.. It's understandable, though. Hopefully you'll land on your feet and have time to spawn in a few months. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## tpocicat

I know things are painful for your right now, but as a 61 year old, all I can say is things will work out for the best. I wish I lived closer to you, I would help raise those fry for you. *hugs*


----------



## KadenJames

Thank you, guys.


----------



## Junglist

I am sorry about your situation right now, I really hope it gets better your way in the future you just have to keep your head up and keep smiling


----------

